# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  منح وقروض صناديق دعم الطالب للعام الجامعي 2010/2011

## هدوء عاصف

المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية
وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي
منح وقروض صناديق دعم الطالب للعام الجامعي 2010/2011



تطلب وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي من الطلبة الملتحقين في الجامعات الأردنية الرسمية وعلى البرنامج العادي الراغبين بالمنافسة على المنح التالية وللعام الدراسي 2010/2011.

1.  منح صندوق الملك عبدالله الثاني للتنمية (لمرحلة البكالوريوس فقط ولكافة المستويات الدراسية) وان لا يقل المعدل عن 70% لطلبة السنة الأولى وعن معدل تراكمي جيد لباقي السنوات.

2.  منح صندوق الأميرة منى لدعم التمريض للإناث فقط (لمرحلة البكالوريوس ولكافة المستويات الدراسية).

3.  منح وقروض صندوق دعم الطالب (لمرحلة البكالوريوس ولكافة المستويات الدراسية). 

4.  منح صندوق دعم الطالب ( لمرحلة الدبلوم المتوسط).

5.  منح إقليمي الوسط والشمال في جامعتي الحسين بن طلال والطفيلة التقنية ولطلبة السنة الأولى فقط.

6.  منح صندوق شركة زين (لمرحلة البكالوريوس) لطلبة الدورة الصيفية للعام 2010(وبمعدل لا يقل عن 80% لمستوى التنافس و70% لمناطق جيوب الفقر).

علما بان موعد تقديم الطلبات يبدأ في تاريخ 17/10/2010 ولغاية 16/11/2010 ويكون تقديم الطلبات لمنح صندوق الملك عبدالله الثاني للتنمية وصندوق الأميرة منى لدعم التمريض في مكتب مندوب الصندوق في نفس الجامعة.

أما لبقية الصناديق وصندوق دعم الطالب الجامعي فيتم التقديم لها في مكتب المستشار الثقافي في نفس الجامعة.

----------


## sniper 2010

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## طوق الياسمين

طول عمرهم ما بقصروو  :Big Grin:

----------

